# 111 images! from the Jim Beam Classic 1st event



## workoutchamp

we had a blast (2 days of cooking kicked my azz) and we took:

8th in ribs (not enough rub)
7th in Pulled Pork
5th in Brisket, $100 and a certificate - cool. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






8th overall out of 25 teams - 9 grand champions.  We were VERY pleased.  Couldn't have done it without our neighbors - John and Merrill from Pig Pak.

111 images - and a video.  http://bbqlexington.com/


----------



## cajunsmoke13

Nice job champ.


----------



## beer-b-q

Way to go, Congratulations...


----------



## rickw

Congrats, thanks for sharing.


----------



## alx

Awesome JOB!!!!!!!!!

What is name of your team?Were you the ponderosa...


----------



## workoutchamp

Our name has been a PITA - because we've made it that way.

we competed under Kentucky Land & Cattle Co. BBQ Catering.

We are in the land business, so....  but the name seems too long.  So we came up with Lucky Dog BBQ - thought that was cool, but there is one already in the KCBS.  argh.  I even got shirts....

So, we are currently nameless - except for Kentucky Land & Cattle Co.

Thoughts, input?


----------



## workoutchamp

FYI - Ponderosa is Moe Cason - video right below our photo gallery.  Watch the video, it is fun.


----------



## workoutchamp

this is directly to the post of Moe.  http://bbqlexington.com/moe-cason-from-des-moines-ia/


----------



## alx

Sounds like a great name for a bbq team.Seems alot of them dont make sense these days.I know a guy who has used 3 this year...Will check out video.Excellent finish!!!


Ours is named after sisters cat-


----------



## workoutchamp

3 names?  I don't feel so bad now.  It really has been a PITA for us nothaving a "real" name.  I want to do shirts, logo, etc.


----------



## alx

yeah- he and partner split then he just cant decide....


----------



## scarbelly

Congratulations on a great showing - Nice pics too - thanks for sharing


----------



## bmudd14474

KLC BBQ Co.    or Ky BBQ Co


----------



## shasquipum

Interesting thought, i completely agree with your perspective


----------



## blue

Great Job! Congrats!


----------



## warthog

Great showing. The more experience the better.


----------



## pignit

Everything looked really good but man.... that Brisket was Just 2 Shweeeeeet! Hey... there ya go Jus2 Shweeeet BBQ!


----------



## jdt

I have known Moe since about 1995 when I was selling him auto parts, he is such a good guy, I wish he would vend a little more often as all his stuff is killer, raspberry chipolte sauce on ribs is killer, his is kinda famous here for his ribs. He was in the meat business for years, knows more than most of us can ever dream of. He just barely missed team of the year for iowa last year by less than 2 points. Glad you met one of the good things iowa has made.


----------



## jdt

double post


----------



## the dude abides

That's cool.  Congratulations!


----------



## workoutchamp

how cool is that?  

did you see the Moe video on our site?


----------

